# Complete the story.



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay Gals and Guys, here it goes. I will start the story, Where ever the last person ends, you have to pick up from there and just keep it going...


Once upon a time their was a foreign medical student in Pakistan...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

who enjoyed eating apples so much that he...


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

#laugh Haha... This is a fun game.



...had a dream of finishing med school and working somewhere in the states...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Then he died.

The end.

What now? hahaha


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

spoilt sport...

this was merely the end...he left a secret message in the stomach of his super cat of a pet..which only his servant was aware of.....


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Sadia said:


> spoilt sport...
> 
> this was merely the end...he left a secret message in the stomach of his super cat of a pet..which only his servant was aware of.....


Somehow they had to get the message out of the stomach of the super cat. The servant immediately called a Vet and informed him 'I need to get something out of the stomach, please do surgery.' Since this was a private place, the surgeon fulfilled his request.

The surgeon didn't know what he was looking for, what kind of message would be on that paper? Would it be something important, something meaninful, or just rubbish?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Then all said characters also died via natural disaster of your choice.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Then all said characters also died via natural disaster of your choice.


A note was found in the servants pocket.

It revealed all.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Then he died.
> 
> The end.
> 
> What now? hahaha


Riz, you are too funny!#laugh Mine didnt make sense cause Rehan and I posted at the same time and his came out first. Boohoo...lol#shocked


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha... Alright I promise not to have any more tragic endings, in case anyone wants to start another story


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone start a new one.... Riz = party pooper.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ok..once there was a girl called bob....


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

she hated her parents for naming her bob ...


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

...So she decided to go to the nearest DMV to change it to Natacha because she thought it was a beautiful name...(lol)


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

but little did she know changing her name to natacha would have devestating effects so she....


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

travelled to the oracle at delphi ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

but then decided to go to Paris because no one knew what 'oracle at delphi' was. This is where the plot thickens - she meets...


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

a stranger who sees her future in the stars but suddenly has a heart attack so she..


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

gets her tragus pierced..


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Saira said:


> but then decided to go to Paris because no one knew what 'oracle at delphi' was. This is where the plot thickens - she meets...


 

ancient greece ... its a place that was was thought to be the center of the universe by the greeks and a place for worshipping apollo ... they went their for prophecies ...



nyways ...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

oh yeah, the story .. well, she ends up getting HCV cuz the guy was re-using the needles, so she goes to Texas cuz she heard that chuck norris's tears have cure for HCV, but, chuck norris doesnt ever cry so she thinks of ways to make him cry and comes up with the idea to ....


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

Sadia said:


> gets her tragus pierced..


hahha ohh i hate those #grin


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

(docksak = double poster, sabubu hates lovely ears)....story....take over the world by.....


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

#confused 
whats wrong with double posting ?


story ..... consuming mentos and pop at the same time ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

(nuthin jus expresses innate inconsistency)

which gave her the power to....


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

leap over tall buildings ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

whilst wearing 7 inch heels and a sari however...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

she decided to swap the 7 inch heels with ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

the power to fly...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

like a ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

a bird and then realised it was all a dream and woke up in a


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

village in mongolia where ....


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

everybody looked like a ray of the sun and...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

had no clue how to help her find a cure for her hepatitis so they told her to walk across the gobi desert to seek out 'bianconero the wise' who was meditating near an old waterhole in the middle of the desert. when she reached the waterhole she ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

she realised she had been there before....everything seemed so familiar...then it came to her..she had not been there infact the waterhole was a carbon copy of the well she saw in the film titled the ring and realised she was actually samara and then..all of a sudden...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

she fell into the well and 'bianconero the wise' put the cover back on and it was then that she realised that her quest for eternal happiness had just begun ... she dove into the water and found a tunnel built by the ancient people of the rossoneri, a tunnel that led to the middle earth where she met bilbo baggins of the shire who was ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

her dads brothers wifes sisters sons best friend and coincidently had the same ipod as her...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

with no songs in it cuz lord foul had forbidden the shirefolk from using ipods cuz he himself was still using his grandfather's sanyo walkman and the batteries were about to run out cuz the energizer bunny had been caught by elmer fudd ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

who was obsessed with eyelashes and..


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

leaping over tall buildings whilst wearing saris and 7 inch heels ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

(HAHAHAAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA) and realised it was a genetic disorder passed on from bob on chromosome 67 which was associated with....


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

having stupid parents who give their daughters guy names so he called madonna and begged her to adopt him but she told him to ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

buy her some lipgloss and adopt a girl from timbuktu and call her timothy thomson who would grow up to be a...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

replacement for the energizer bunny and defeat the evil duracell clan with ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

happiness and...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

constant irritating beating of the drum which went on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on until one day ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

realised that being happy was boring so she..


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

send a postcard to Mumm-ra , sworn enemy of the thundercats, and invited him to join forces with her in her quest to wipe out all felines from sub saharan africa by ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

emailing the powerangers in order to assist her in her quest....they replied....


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

a year later and by then the sahara had been converted to a tropical rain forest cuz of global warming and the cats had mutated into two legged flying creatures with ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

magnascopic eyelashes and spoke a dialect of...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

latin that was first used by 'bainconero the wise' in the gobi desert which was covered by glaciers now that al gore had attacked it with his global warming documentaries ...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW. #shocked


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Rehan said:


> WOW. #shocked


 
i think u have to add to the story ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW was obviously the only way Bob could get her secret message out the the mutated cats it was an abbreviation for...


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

...wacky old woman...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

who was bobs secret...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

detective agent with extra terrestrial powers...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

that became ineffective during the full moon ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

and during a total eclipse something very sinister happened. She..


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

did the biggest fashion sin ever..she did not match her lipstick to her right sock...in extreme distress she decided to..


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

eat her sock, but she accidentally


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

...ate her big toe right along with it, so she started to choke and...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

by freak luck the newly qualified Dr. Natacha (MBBS, MBchB, MD) was walking past so she ran to Bobs rescue but suddenly....


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

lol... Nice one, Saira!#yes


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

nice one saira was a secret code which had 2 be deciphered by...


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

reading the long lost letter in the long lost servants pocket#laugh :happy:


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

so Bob traveled to the pile of rubble where all the dead people from the first story lay to find the letter in the dead cat's stomach, praying that Rizwan wouldn't twist the story in some way to make _her_ die too because that would just be a lame ending to such a long story, when all of a sudden...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

bob died


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha *YES!*


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

and behold! fountains of hot chocolate burst forth in evrey direction!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

but the chocolate was invisible...



(lololol)


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

"NO, how can one be so cruel!" he yelled out! chocolate everywhere and yet nowhere


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

and a rainbow appeared from nowhere!!


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

...but it was no more VIBGYOR; jus the shades of red... 'Was it Bob's blood?' - is still a mystery...

- The End


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

to tell u the truth...it was rooh afza...........


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

then Bob woke up from this dream, realized that she was actually a guy, went on with the rest of his life, and lived happily ever after.

The End ! #yes


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

teachers hate it when u use "and they lived happily ever after"


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

My bad Professor Taimur!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i hate ipods..........and i hate people who have ipods because ipods have a device within called a neuro frequency emitter and this is just a beggining of the new world order.!!!!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> i hate ipods...


boooo, they're so much more convenient than CD players!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

and chinese mp3 players are the most convenient.....................stinkin ipods


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> and chinese mp3 players are the most convenient.....................stinkin ipods


psshh, no way, apple knows where it's at


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

of course, apple is smart, apple knows how to brainwash people........in fact i wish i were apple.....selling stolen cheap chnese technology in a nice casing..........woe be unto thee! mindless saps! 

p.s. how is this completing the story?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> p.s. how is this completing the story?


hahah I already completed it for good #wink.


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

......decides to become a medic, goes to pak where she


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

swallows cyanide cause she hates herself for ever touching an ipod


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

is the story still on? 
*confused*


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

But then it turns out that the cyanide pill was just a placebo. She then proceeds to save the world by taking the Energizer bunny man as her lawfully wedded husband and banning Dr. Pepper for good along with his evil twin brother Mr. Pibb, ensuring happiness for all.


----------

